# Kane's benifit ride (donations)



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

We are trying to get company's to give donations like gift certificates, or other items that are related to atvs. Would like some Stuff that can go on all brand of atvs if possible like winches, grips, light bars, tires, oil, filters and so forth. (Don't won't some one winning a can am or Honda part when the ride Polaris). We will be raffling these things off to everyone and we are trying to get at lease 5 prizes. So far we have 2 remax hooked me up with something and backwoods armor is helping us out. All we need is a few more. I hope one of y'all can help out or anyone help out it will be appreciated. If need questions answered please feel free to message me

Thanks
Drew Richard
Rack Deep Boyz 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone has anything to donate let me know 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I"ll see if I have any stickers left and if I do ill send you some to give to each winner along w/ what they won.

I don't have anything of value that could be an actual prize lol...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

shipped this morning expected delevery 8-8-13
will the park be open sat an sunday


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> shipped this morning expected delevery 8-8-13
> will the park be open sat an sunday


Open both days but benifits only for sat. Thanks bro, got u and backwoods armor so far trying to get more to help with the raffle. If you know someone please let me know


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

come on guys ,lets help the cause ,an a good 1 to i might add


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I"ll see if I have any stickers left and if I do ill send you some to give to each winner along w/ what they won.
> 
> I don't have anything of value that could be an actual prize lol...


Let me know p


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I couldnt find any. I know I had some but, maybe I gave them all out already. I"ll keep looking.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

got another donation from hormels extreme atv and a ******* microwave from a friend


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

any more news on how the ride is comming along ,

come on guys i know a gift certificate or something in that order will not break the bank


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The park is being constructed right now for our ride. I have a gift certificate from bAck woods armor, one from Hormells extreme Atv, the manual lever from you and we should be getting some more. We are hitting the benifit full force starting Monday I have some friends that are going to jump on with me and help out the best they can. Coming along slowly but surely 


RACK DEEP BOYZ

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------

Remember family event bring anything and everything to stick it in the mud to go mudding is welcome! 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds good, looking forward to meeting some of you guys over there


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we also got an ice chest full of beer, an free oil change from honda of lafayette, some other things to, hoping the aution is a big hit and we sale the tickets like we thinking we are

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------

hoping we hit it off big, got it on news flyers are all around, advertising on the radio. hope it is like we are planning. cant wait for it to be here and see all these amazing people.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

when is this benifit ride. ? i would be happy to stop buy the local shop and put raffle package together . im sure they would even help or discount the stuff for me. if im not to late, do you have an address i can ship to you. ill try and fill a box of related atv items. my number is 9418120247 jason


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

14 sept, mudslide park


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wideawakejake said:


> when is this benifit ride. ? i would be happy to stop buy the local shop and put raffle package together . im sure they would even help or discount the stuff for me. if im not to late, do you have an address i can ship to you. ill try and fill a box of related atv items. my number is 9418120247 jason


Widenawakejakw address to ship to is 1110 poydras place Breaux bridge Louisiana 70517. Ur not late items will b greatly appreciated and will get raffled off with our other items. Thanks. If anyone has questions feel free to call me at 337-342-3445 after 5pm and if I don't answer plz leave a message. I will return phone calls


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Letting everone know that on the raffle that we were going to do at the ride we have changed it. We will be doing a raffle after the benifit ride by saling raffle tickets I will have tickets at the benifit for who ever wants to sell them. Please get work me At benifit ride.

Thanks


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Put The Whoolie Shop down for two Cooler LED accent kits, these are battery powered (9 volt) mount in your cooler and light up your ice/water/frosty beverages! 

Let me know what colors you want (Ice Blue, Arctic Blue, Flame Red, Cotton Candy, Lava Orange, Nuclear Green etc)!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

whoolieshop said:


> Put The Whoolie Shop down for two Cooler LED accent kits, these are battery powered (9 volt) mount in your cooler and light up your ice/water/frosty beverages!
> 
> Let me know what colors you want (Ice Blue, Arctic Blue, Flame Red, Cotton Candy, Lava Orange, Nuclear Green etc)!


Will do appriciate it. Will get u winner information and number to calm them.


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, we would be glad to go ahead and send them (hard to go wrong with green red or blue) if you think the actual item will generate more raffle tickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

whoolieshop said:


> Okay, we would be glad to go ahead and send them (hard to go wrong with green red or blue) if you think the actual item will generate more raffle tickets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir it will


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The group at the ride! 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

i got the oldest bike!!!!!!! haha just realized that


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> i got the oldest bike!!!!!!! haha just realized that


But it's still an animal!!!


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

u might have the oldest and u are also the oldest lol but i have the muddyest


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

dodge2500 said:


> u might have the oldest and u are also the oldest lol but i have the muddyest


Nah Colby is older than me I believe




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Colby is in his late 30s


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

k hes definatly older than me!!!!


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

idk yall look realy realy close lol


----------

